# neck tags



## ramblaclothingco (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi I have a q: I bought AAA t-shirts and I'm printing my own logo on the t-shirts. I also had the AAA t-shirt tag cut off and left the size and all the washing instruction tag on, is it legal to sell it like that. Do I have to print like my company symbol or my business name in side the where that tag was? can somebody please tell me what to do. thank you


----------



## chance_b (Sep 13, 2006)

I may be missing something, but I believe you need the country of origin, as well as a CA number (CA number for sure).


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

CA number is for Canada. Not required at all in the US.

We use RN numbers here, and they are not required if you have your company name on the tag.

For more info in what's required, check here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

chance_b said:


> I may be missing something, but I believe you need the country of origin, as well as a CA number (CA number for sure).


CA number I'm I missing something here? In my country we use a little thing called the RN#, maybe the CA number is something important as well. Do you wish to elaborate on that for me please?


----------

